# Old story...but so stereotypical



## Upper5percent (Dec 28, 2008)

2 Staten Island cops hurt in crash
by Staten Island Advance
Sunday December 16, 2007, 3:10 PM

Two women police officers from Staten Island's 120th Precinct were injured today when their patrol car struck a snow-clearing vehicle at about 8:30 a.m., on Forest
Avenue near Sanders Street in Graniteville.

The two officers, whose names were not released, were both conscious and in stable condition at Richmond University Medical Center, West Brighton, and were expected to be released tonight from the hospital, police said.

According to witnesses, the patrol car was driving, sirens blaring, on the wrong side of the street, heading east on Forest Avenue. The plow maintained its course rather than pulling over, and the police car could not swerve out of its path.

"They tried to put on the brakes. The street was full of ice and it was sliding," said Sherif Fahmy, the manager at Bagel Land, who watched the events unfold from his store across the street. "I was really scared because the crash made a big noise."

Fahmy said other witnesses tried to pull the officers from the car, but within moments a number of police cars and ambulances had arrived at the accident scene in front of PS 22.

The driver of the plow, he said, was standing next to the vehicle, apparently uninjured.

Police declined to comment on the circumstances of the accident.

Four squad cars from the 120th Precinct were parked outside the Richmond University Medical Center emergency room yesterday, but officers leaving the hospital refused to prodvide any information.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I resized it so I could see it.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

thanx for the resized pic it helps out alot as for the police OWIE there gonna feel that in the morning typical women police officers think they know it all and then guess what plow beats car everytime lol hope there alright though


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i hope those stupid idiots lose their badges....and have to pay for the car.....how dumb can you get?

and as well i hope they are fine so they won;t get any settlement from the wreck..


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

pro-tech plows should use it their ads-----can stop speeding at a moments notice


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

What a bunch of morons- where did they think the sno-pusher (and loader) were going to go? 
I'm not sure about NYPD, but in NJ we're NEVER allowed to run down the wrong side of the road, unless its closed (Ambulances and rescue). Someone probably wasn't paying attention to what they were doing and shouldn't have been going down the road INTO oncoming traffic!


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

it hit so hard it even messed up the trunk what freaking morons i can already see what NYPD is gonna tell the body shop to get that fixed "light body damage" lol


----------



## Kuzanut (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok they were driving on the wrong side of the road.. But i think the more important question is why was somone running a protech on a street? Was he plowing? or was he in transit to another lot? Wish there were more details... On a side note this is a true exampe of the theory that the vehicle with the largest tires WILL win.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Some cops got a attitude problem, same thing in my little town, they got the power and weapons, and at times they exceed the parimeters of the job. To be clear, not all law enforcement personell,but there are a few in every station, that tend to be a little "above the law" in their work habits.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

umm....so because the cops were traveling too fast for conditions to avoid a collision it's the plows fault?.


so..if they blew into an intersection before making sure it was clear and t-boned someone...it's not thier fault either huh?...

how about the cops drive the appropriate speed to avoid colliding with the civilians, look at the car...if they hit that hard they must have been "counting" on the plow seeing everything and having enough reaction time and room to maneuver his machinery out of the way before the car flew by.....obviously a case of not giving yourself enough room to avoid collision...

just becasue you have sirens and lights DOES NOT make it ok to "assume" everyone will move for you....


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

Two words.... " Natural Selection "


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Dissociative;768207 said:


> umm....so because the cops were traveling too fast for conditions to avoid a collision it's the plows fault?.
> 
> so..if they blew into an intersection before making sure it was clear and t-boned someone...it's not thier fault either huh?...
> 
> ...


we dont know how fast they were going

if they T bone someone with out carefull coming into an insection and stopping first. Then yes they can be found at fault.

Your right about people not moving for you. But it is the law

Oh and here is a good question for you. Its an old law that most people do not know about. What is the only vehicle that run a red without slowing or stopping to check for traffic. its an Old law BTW but its still on the books


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

ambulance???


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

BigDave12768;768238 said:


> we dont know how fast they were going
> 
> if they T bone someone with out carefull coming into an insection and stopping first. Then yes they can be found at fault.
> 
> ...


A dodge with a Cummins??


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

nickv13412;768250 said:


> A dodge with a Cummins??


No that should be the law though. And Ambulances have to stop before going through


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

My brothers are professional fire fighters and they have always told me if I ever get hit by a vehicle with lights and sirens they are at fault. When they approach they are " asking for right of way" it is not a given thing. There are too many variables to expect the right of way to be given. The cops can write a ticket, but any lawyer will make the plow driver the victim !!! My brother had a co worker driving the engine to a call and " they were " t- boned turning into the drive way of the call. Not their fault yet the co worker was considered at fault. People are too dumb to be expected to give the right of way

 ,shaun


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

magnatrac;768259 said:


> My brothers are professional fire fighters and they have always told me if I ever get hit by a vehicle with lights and sirens they are at fault. When they approach they are " asking for right of way" it is not a given thing. There are too many variables to expect the right of way to be given. The cops can write a ticket, but any lawyer will make the plow driver the victim !!! My brother had a co worker driving the engine to a call and " they were " t- boned turning into the drive way of the call. Not their fault yet the co worker was considered at fault. People are too dumb to be expected to give the right of way
> 
> ,shaun


Your right but these vehicles dont have sirens or lights. Its a very old that dates back to the 20's I think. Back when they didnt have many sets of lights. But you never see them run a light now adays. But you do see them break every other traffic law on the road and the police cant stop them at all.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

hearse????????


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

mail truck


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Morons?*

I dont think anyone should be calling two on duty Police Officers in a marked car with lights and sirens on Morons when we do not know the facts......I can assure you they werent going to get coffee. I would imagine in those conditions (slippery) to respond like that, it was probably a "Heavy" job. To take the opposite side of Forrest ave in snow is dangerous on a good day. And i would like to know what a SNO-PUSHER was doing on that street also, and why he didnt heed the Police approaching? Oh well, just my (Attitude) two cents.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

magnatrac;768259 said:


> My brothers are professional fire fighters and they have always told me if I ever get hit by a vehicle with lights and sirens they are at fault. When they approach they are " asking for right of way" it is not a given thing. There are too many variables to expect the right of way to be given. The cops can write a ticket, but any lawyer will make the plow driver the victim !!! My brother had a co worker driving the engine to a call and " they were " t- boned turning into the drive way of the call. Not their fault yet the co worker was considered at fault. People are too dumb to be expected to give the right of way
> 
> ,shaun


This is not accurate in every situation. Some, yes, others, no.

Facts

#1 Never believe everything in the media. Never assume the story is 100% accurate.

#2 The facts are that they were traveling down the wrong side of the street. Even if lights and sirens were activated, this does not give them the right to break the law, it is only asking for permission. Apparently, permission was not granted. Looks like the car and pusher are very close to the curb, maybe the loader was as far right as possible and the cops just couldn't stop. And just like we can't assume that the story is correct, we can't assume that the loader did not have the right to be on the road.

As for the sexist and moron comments, you people are purely ignorant, because if you called 911 for help, you have no idea what sex the officer is that will be responding and I bet you won't care, as long as they get there to help.

And that is the major rule they broke, instead of helping, they needed help. If you can't make it to the scene, they can't be of any help.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;768451 said:


> This is not accurate in every situation. Some, yes, others, no.
> 
> Facts
> 
> ...


Well thank you for your insight- fact is, I AM 911- I'm a volunteer EMT and FF, and I can assure you that if we were *dumb* (sub in whatever word you'd like) enough to run right into a snowplow, it was 100% OUR fault when responding to a call. I have all the respect in the world for our law enforcement officers, but when they act carelessly and put others at risk, they're just acting totally irresponsibly.

In NJ and NY, ALL Emergency vehicles (police cars INCLUDED) must ALWAYS abide by ALL traffic laws, and act upon breaking said laws (like going through red lights, AFTER stopping) with the utmost care. I don't think the plow jumped out of nowhere- the officer drivign wasn't thinking straight or wasn't paying attention and WHAM!

THINK before you assume others are thinking!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice job ladies!


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

So what is the answer.. ??????????


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

mail truck.


----------



## MattyK (Dec 16, 2008)

BigDave12768;768280 said:


> Your right but these vehicles dont have sirens or lights. Its a very old that dates back to the 20's I think. Back when they didnt have many sets of lights. But you never see them run a light now adays. But you do see them break every other traffic law on the road and the police cant stop them at all.


well whats the answer? circus/parade?


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

That will teach them to put on make-up in the mirror while responding to a call going the wrong way on a one way street.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Maybe they could not see a huge loader and a huge pusher. MORONS!!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

or put 2 blonds in a car when its snowing.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

the new boss 92;784133 said:


> or put 2 blonds in a car when its snowing.


I dont think this whole thing is funny and I hope the officers are OK.

I do have to wonder though if at the last min that the passenger said to the driver...."so, do you think he's going to push over?"


----------

